# unable to deep sleep on 4.2.2



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

So I have tried 7 or 8 different ROMs and just about every kernel and not a single one of them will let my device deep sleep. If the ROM is built with 4.2.2 but still using the old binaries then I can sleep fine as long as I use an older kernel. If I try a newer kernel it wont boot unless I also flash the new binaries, but then it wont deep sleep. The ROM's with the newer binaries built in dont deep sleep either. Does anyone know what is going on with this?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> So I have tried 7 or 8 different ROMs and just about every kernel and not a single one of them will let my device deep sleep. If the ROM is built with 4.2.2 but still using the old binaries then I can sleep fine as long as I use an older kernel. If I try a newer kernel it wont boot unless I also flash the new binaries, but then it wont deep sleep. The ROM's with the newer binaries built in dont deep sleep either. Does anyone know what is going on with this?


Let maps get a gps lock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> Let maps get a gps lock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's a workaround that should not be needed at this stage but I'm sure will be figured out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> That's a workaround that should not be needed at this stage but I'm sure will be figured out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed but other than booting with gps off it's the only option right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Facebook will also get a gps lock when you load it up, works for me, no need to start up maps, just wait for the gps icon in the status bar to disappear and youre good.. On sourcery 5.0 and tinykernel 3.0.1 too..


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait so guys....all toro Android 4.2.2 roms have this problem?


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know the latest AOKP and Cyanogenmod (tested up to 2/21 nigthly, haven't tried the latest ones) have this problem. Another workaround is to turn off GPS and reboot the phone. Just make sure it was turned on with GPS diabled and then you're free to renable it without losing deep sleep.

I'm curious weather the GSM Galaxy Nexus is also experiencing this or if it's limited to toro.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a fix for deep sleep here that is reported to work: http://rootzwiki.com...s-422-binaries/

(tiny, post #10)


----------

